# How to watch DVR shows on other devices?



## sammy631 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a playstation 3 and andriod phone with whole home dvr. On the playstation and phone i see my recivers and able to see shows recoreded but wont play. How can i see the shows on my devices? I read on here enabling mrv will work or unsupported whole home dvr might work? Will it? Please i need help.


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

You are only able to access your recordings from DirecTV HD-DVR's and HD receivers that are hooked to your network. You are not able to access recordings from a PS3 or Android or any other third party device.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

bobvick1983 said:


> You are only able to access your recordings from DirecTV HD-DVR's and HD receivers that are hooked to your network. You are not able to access recordings from a PS3 or Android or any other third party device.


Not quite true. You can use DirecTV2PC to watch recordings on a PC or laptop if they meet the requirements of the programs.

Also you can use the Nomad to create protable copies to watch on an iPhone, iPad, or PC. Android and Mac support I believe are supposed to be added to the Nomad at some point.

As of right now there is no way to watch recordings on a PS3 though.


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

"Beerstalker" said:


> Not quite true. You can use DirecTV2PC to watch recordings on a PC or laptop if they meet the requirements of the programs.
> 
> Also you can use the Nomad to create protable copies to watch on an iPhone, iPad, or PC. Android and Mac support I believe are supposed to be added to the Nomad at some point.
> 
> As of right now there is no way to watch recordings on a PS3 though.


You are right, forgot about DirecTV2PC since I only use Macs.


----------

